# Leatherman Tread - For Tool Geeks (And Vapers)



## free3dom (25/1/15)

The gadget-e-ness of this thing really appeals to me, and it looks pretty awesome too 



Source: http://www.cnet.com/news/sneaky-leatherman-multi-tool-disguises-itself-as-a-bracelet/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Michaelsa (26/1/15)

Now someone needs to mod it so it can also carry kanthal and rayon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

Attention @Philip Dunkley


----------



## Cat (31/1/15)

i like the one in the airport terminal. Is he implying that this is a way to carry multi-tools on flights...does it have a blade? i see the box-cutter there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (31/1/15)

No blade that i saw,the promo vids says its airport compliant...pricing however...ouch,the watch tread combos start at $500

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (31/1/15)

Cat said:


> i like the one in the airport terminal. Is he implying that this is a way to carry multi-tools on flights...does it have a blade? i see the box-cutter there.



I think that's exactly what they are saying 
Pretty sure it will have a blade attachment somewhere - a multi-tool without one just isn't 100% IMO 



Necris said:


> No blade that i saw,the promo vids says its airport compliant...pricing however...ouch,the watch tread combos start at $500



Quite pricy indeed, but it is most likely (going by the other Leatherman products) very high quality...so you get what you pay for 
However, someone will clone it very very soon - not sure if I'd risk a clone, but the option will be available


----------

